# Bears eat cactus?



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Apparently bears eat cactus tunas. Some pictures off my game camera.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

pics


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*corn*

A little corn with thier cactus, not too interested in turkey.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Lots of rain, north west of Del Rio.


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

That is Awesome! Thanks for Sharing!!!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Great pics. Coahuila?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Bill C said:


> Great pics. Coahuila?


 Yes


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

weed eaters


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice pics.

If I can eat those things, I am sure a bear could. Sometimes they are really sweet.


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

Those are incredible pictures! Glad you shared them with us!!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

There were about a dozen separate picture sets of the bears trying to tear up the cameras but the new metal boxes for the moultrie m-80's work. The old protection boxes didn't work.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Had to raise the feeders to keep the bears of them.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome pics! That's cool to see.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Now that's 2cool!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I have known this since I was around 5


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very cool pictures. Do they keep the deer away from your feeders?


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

Cool pics. I didnt realize there was that many bears in that area!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

axsbilly said:


> Cool pics. I didnt realize there was that many bears in that area!


LOL.. I didn't realize there were that many bears in the whole state of Texas.:tongue:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's Mexico Mr. Jim. 

Great pictures thanks!

TH


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

wampuscat said:


> Lots of rain, *north west of Del Rio*.





Trouthunter said:


> That's Mexico Mr. Jim.
> 
> Great pictures thanks!
> 
> TH


My bad, Marlin..should have read the whole post....missed the Coahuila parts...Just thought most of the land "northwest of Del Rio" was Texas....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Yup black bears are mostly herbivores.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

There was reports of bears in the Falcon Lake area near where we deer hunt, don't think it is legal to shoot them in Texas, unless it's self defense?? Big fines though!!

http://www.valleycentral.com/news/story.aspx?id=782705


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> Very cool pictures. Do they keep the deer away from your feeders?


 Some of the bear pictures have turkey with them, but the deer still use the feeder but not when there is a bear there. The white tail in the higher mountains on the ranch are all carmin mountain whitetail.


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

DCAVA said:


> There was reports of bears in the Falcon Lake area near where we deer hunt, don't think it is legal to shoot them in Texas, unless it's self defense?? Big fines though!!
> 
> http://www.valleycentral.com/news/story.aspx?id=782705


I hunt in Zapata County and never heard of any Bears, it would be cool to see one though.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Bear shaking corn out of feeder.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Fat bear


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Carmin Mountain whitetail


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Another bear


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Another bear


That's a great picture lol...waiting on the feeder to go off or just pondering life in general LOL!

TH


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Great pictures and enjoyed them. But saying that still havent seen a bear eat cactus.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

CHARLIE said:


> Great pictures and enjoyed them. But saying that still havent seen a bear eat cactus.


The first two pictures are of one eating the purple tunas/fruit off the cactus.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Mexican 4 wheelers/4feeters


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

No more tunas. : (


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Bear, Hogs and Cactus*

There are some in the area west of Rocksprings. A couple of years back during the drought in our area I saw where hogs would take tunis and crush them in their mouth for the moisture and then spit out the pulp and seeds. They are very smart animals!


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Falcon*

I have a pic of one out of Old Gerrero area that was roped from the hind legs and hanged form a mesquite . They took the pics and released him. The group of bears swam across the lake into Texas. What they told me was that the bear had been messing with things at a Mexican army camp. I can't post the pic.



DCAVA said:


> There was reports of bears in the Falcon Lake area near where we deer hunt, don't think it is legal to shoot them in Texas, unless it's self defense?? Big fines though!!
> 
> http://www.valleycentral.com/news/story.aspx?id=782705


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

My neighbor came home 2 evenings ago and told me he had seen a bear that was run over on Hwy 55 NW of town here in Uvalde. I grabbed my camera and took off to the spot and all that I found was a bloody spot and a lot of black hair. My neighbor's not a hunter so I'm wondering if it really was a bear or maybe a big ole hog. Baker


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

He (or she) is probably eating cactus but the pictures dont show it. He's got his nose stuck in there tho.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Very cool pics, we don't get to see any like that very often.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Really cool pix. You see this more and more. Pretty cool


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Runnin bear


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

wampuscat said:


> Bear shaking corn out of feeder.


I'll never complain about raccoons again...


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

El Cazador said:


> I'll never complain about raccoons again...


Learned a lot the first year. After setting up before season, came back to find the tires, on the high rack truck, chewed up, even the spare in the bed. All six normal deer feeders that we had put out were destroyed. Everything rubber or plastic around the camp chewed up, hoses, gerator cables, water lines, diesel hoses on tank. Copper pipes ripped off 250 gal propane tank and tank empty. Wooden barn had the wall ripped off, full gas and oil cans chewed up, saddles, scaborts, sacks of cement torn up. Cameras in metal protection boxes ripped up. The bark on all the trees around the house ripped off.

Learned to put the feeders way up on long pipes. Keep everything in metal containers. Have someone that stays at the house now with a few dogs. Use the small m-80 moultrie cameras with the small hinged protection boxes. Have pictures of a dozen or so bears trying to tear up, the new cameras and boxes, but so far so good. Everything seems cool with the bears now. Had a lion kill a colt in the corral by the house earlyer this year though.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Bear watering hole


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

I was trying to find the link to the Black Bear that was killed by Game Wardens on hwy 90 in Dryden TX a few years back. Once they cross the river, it gets real dry and rocky, real quick. I guess they just turn back around and head back. Those are some great pictures.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

cwbycrshr said:


> I was trying to find the link to the Black Bear that was killed by Game Wardens on hwy 90 in Dryden TX a few years back. Once they cross the river, it gets real dry and rocky, real quick. I guess they just turn back around and head back. Those are some great pictures.


Had three on our ranch south west of Sanderson, they were hell on feeders and broke into the nieghbors barn and tore open every bag of feed.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think those are hogs or racoons


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Those pics are way cool! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> Those pics are way cool! Thanks for posting them!


...x2.....Way cool indeed. Thanks.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*more bears*

latest


----------

